# Pc enciende pero al rato deja de dar vídeo



## Master24158 (Ago 5, 2021)

Mi pc es una hp compaq pro 6305 sff (la pueden buscar en internet son las mismas características que voy a mencionar acá)

-tiene un procesador amd a6-5400b
-4gb ram DDR3 dual channel
-1 tb de disco duro hdd de laptop (opté por este ya que me sobraba de una laptop vieja)
- Geforce gt 630 1gb evga (Antiguamente tenia una AMD Radeon HD hd 7470 1gb que vino incluida con la pc)
-Fuente de poder de 320 marca hp (vino incluida con la pc)
-windows 10

Ayer compré una gráfica Geforce gt 630 de segunda mano, al principio me costó muchisimo encontrar los drivers indicados, ya que muchos eran incompatibles, pero lo pude solucionar dedicándole un par de horas.

Luego de instalar los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica, me dedique a instalar otros programas y ver youtube etc.. (alrededor de 6 o 7 horas)

 Me dió la curiosidad y decidí descargar e instalar el Gta 5 a ver como me andaba en esta pc y con esta gráfica (Consiente de que posiblemente no me lo iba agarrar ya que tengo muy poca RAM y la gráfica tampoco ayuda mucho).

Luego de instalarse, entro al juego y empiezo a optimizarlo para que me vaya lo mejor posible.

Lo juego como por 5 minutos y decido salirme para optimizar aun mas la pc para ver si me aumentaban mas los fps ya que me andaba entre 30 - 35 fps.

Estoy en el escritorio de windows y a los 5 minutos o menos (ya con el juego cerrado) de repente el monitor deja de dar imagen, pero la luz del gabinete que indica cuando el pc está encendido aún sigue con luz verde (Indicando que esta encendida)

Decido apagarla forzosamente la pc presionando el botón de encendido - apagado del gabinete.

Luego nuevamente le doy a encender y la pc empieza a encender

Empieza a iniciar el logo de windows y me sucede exactamente lo mismo, se apaga el monitor pero la pc aun puedo notar que está encendida

En algunas ocaciones puedo acceder hasta el escritorio de windows pero a los 2 - 3 minutos pasa de nuevo y tengo que repetir el proceso nuevamente.

Destapé el gabinete de la pc para ver que era lo que le sucedía y lo único que pude observar, era que el ventilador de la gráfica se detiene.

También me dio la impresión de que el ventilador de la grafica antes de apagarse se esfuerza para seguir girando justo antes de apagarse. (De esto no estoy muy seguro ya que no soy experto en esto)

¿puede que la grafica se haya dañado o el problema es de la fuente de poder?

Por parte de la tarjeta gráfica no tuve ningún inconveniente, no aparecieron
rayas extrañas en la pantalla, manchas o algo que fuese extraño, y que me indicara ami que algo está mal con la grafica ni siquiera al jugar el gta.

Lo raro es que la usé por 6 o 7 horas y en ese periodo de tiempo no tuve ningún problema, fue solo luego de haber jugado el gta..

Cosas que ya hice:

Utilizar otro disco duro con windows 8.1 y sin los drivers de la gráfica instalados (Pasa lo mismo)

Desconectar los periféricos como teclado, mouse, antena wifi

Dejaré imagen de la fuente de poder, tengo que aclarar que yo no soy experto en reparaciones de pc o ese tipo de cosas.. Soy solo un aficionado a las pc's

Es mi primera vez usando un foro para preguntar este tipo de cosas (Tenganme paciencia😓)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2021)

Leé acá las especificaciones de tu placa de video:





						NVIDIA GeForce GT 630|NVIDIA
					

La GPU GT 630 amplía los recursos de la GT 620: relojes de procesador y gráficos más rápidos, tasas de relleno de texturas aceleradas, una velocidad en la memoria de hasta 3,2 Gbps y una interfaz de 128 bits.



					www.nvidia.com
				



Consume 50W pero pide una disponibilidad mínima de 300W !!! y tu fuente dice "no consumir más de 320W"...
Vos verás...

De todas formas, una placa de video usada....huuummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Master24158 (Ago 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Leé acá las especificaciones de tu placa de video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo soy pobre, no puedo darme el lujo de comprarme una gráfica nueva de 800 dólares me entiendes? 

Volviendo al tema, dices que puede ser la fuente de poder?? Si es así, por que la pude andar sin problemas en esas 6 - 7 horas?  (Es una duda que tengo)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2021)

Master24158 dijo:


> Amigo soy pobre, no puedo darme el lujo de comprarme una gráfica nueva de 800 dólares me entiendes?


🤷‍♂️


Master24158 dijo:


> Volviendo al tema, dices que puede ser la fuente de poder?? Si es así, por que la pude andar sin problemas en esas 6 - 7 horas? (Es una duda que tengo)


Por que la placa estaba sin carga. Cuando le metiste el GTA empezó a chupar potencia y algo se fué al diablo a los 5 minutos...


----------



## Master24158 (Ago 5, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Por que la placa estaba sin carga. Cuando le metiste el GTA empezó a chupar potencia y algo se fué al diablo a los 5 minutos...



Entonces hay posibilidades de que me haya cargado la fuente de poder y en el proceso la gráfica o solo la fuente de poder?

Estoy pensando probar la gráfica que vino con la pc que es una AMD Radeon HD hd 7470 1gb o es mala idea???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2021)

Master24158 dijo:


> Entonces hay posibilidades de que me haya cargado la fuente de poder y en el proceso la gráfica o solo la fuente de poder?


Ni idea. Vos sos quien tiene la PC entre las manos. Tendrás que medir la fuente o probar con otra...


----------



## analogico (Ago 5, 2021)

Master24158 dijo:


> Ayer compré una gráfica Geforce gt 630 de segunda mano, al princip*io me costó muchisimo encontrar los drivers indicados, ya que muchos eran incompatibles*, pero lo pude solucionar dedicándole un par de horas.



Al parecer es una tarjeta *FALSA*


----------



## Master24158 (Ago 5, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> Al parecer es una tarjeta *FALSA*



No, no, si es la que me vendieron, la revise con un programa llamado GPU - Z, dejo una foto adjunta del driver ya instalado y otra mientras se instalaba, yo personalmente fui a la casa de la persona a probarla, igual ne costó barato, así que es una perdida asumible, lo que no quiero es que el problema sea la placa o algo mas importante y caro


----------



## Master24158 (Ago 5, 2021)

Pude solucionar el problema..

Es falta de mantenimiento a nivel general de la pc, tanto procesador como tarjeta gráfica.. Por lo qué cuando se "calienta" tanto la gráfica como la pc se apagan para evitar daños en los componentes internos.

Primero revisé la mother y noté que estaba SUCIA, habían canales que estaban con una mancha de sucio horrible así que le pasé con mucho cuidado con ayuda de hisopos hasta donde yo pude pasarle, luego revisé las memorias RAM y estaban igualmente sucias con una mancha extraña.

Luego pasé a la gráfica y estaba muy sucia por lo que la destapé y le limpié tanto la superficie como por dentro, noté que la pasta térmica estaba muy seca, como no tengo pasta térmica opté por dejarla así.

Volví a ensamblar todo y probé primero mi antigua gráfica y funcionó sin problemas, luego pasé a la GT 630 y funcionó también sin problema alguno, ambas las tuve por mas de 20 minutos a ver que pasaba y todo bien

adjunto algunas foto que saqué del proceso por si alguien mas tiene este problema, quizás le pueda servir.

Quiero agregar que el antiguo dueño de la pc pienso yo que en su vida le había mandado hacer mantenimiento, hasta *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* de rata saqué en el proceso. Un asco total 🤢🤢🤢


La dejaré sin usar mientras le mando hacer mantenimiento, por que todavía tiene muchísimo sucio y no quiero que se estropeé.


----------



## analogico (Ago 5, 2021)

Master24158 dijo:


> Pude solucionar el problema..
> 
> Es falta de mantenimiento a nivel general de la pc, tanto procesador como tarjeta gráfica.. Por lo qué cuando se "calienta" tanto la gráfica como la pc se apagan para evitar daños en los componentes internos.


para ver  las temperatura de la gpu  usa el
openhardware monitor


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ago 17, 2021)

Te recomiendo que le pongas la pasta térmica, no es costosa y  ayuda mucho en la transferencia de calor hacia el disipador y ventilador


----------



## juan_pablo (Sep 8, 2021)

Actualiza los driver, quizas el error este por aquí. Mi humilde opinion. saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 1, 2021)

Prestá atención al/los ventilador/es de la placa de video. Si están sin lubricante en cuanto menos lo esperes, adiós GPU. Si podés conseguir MOLYKOTE lubricalo con 2 gotas, una en el eje y otra en el buje. Si  no lo conseguís, probá con un aceite 5W-30, pero no va a durar tanto como el MOLYKOTE (2 años aprox.). Y ojo con el exceso de grasa disipadora. Lo que se vé ahí es bastante chapucero...


----------



## Master24158 (Dic 1, 2021)

Hola a todos y gracias por responder, actualizo comentando que la grafica creo que está muerta.. al final de todo quiero pensar que es problema de la grafica, por que con la amd hd 7470 no tuve nunca un problema parecido y dudo mucho que sea fuente de poder, ya que recientemente adquiri una zotac gt 240 1gb gddr5 que exige 69w aun mas que la gt 630, y ademas de que compré un ssd y otro hdd y va todo de maravilla, no se apaga ni hace cosas raras, (aunque no descarto en un futuro comprarme otra motherboard fm2 o otra pc directamente ya que no puedo cambiar la fuente de poder por que es hp), De nuevo muchas gracias a todos y feliz año adelantado 😁


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hola ¿no la probaste en otra pc a ver como anda? Claro, tras haberle cambiado la pasta termica y demás
También se le pueden agregar coolers a una placa de video.





Los puedes armar vos con coolers que te sobren y te ahorras algunos buenos pesos, en lugar de comprarlos armados


----------

